# Recipe for M &P Soap



## Cosmoman (Jun 29, 2013)

Does anyone have a recipe for M & P Soap ?

I want to make my own  M & P base instead of buying it.


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2013)

There are several posts with recipes.  Search for clear glycerin soap bases on the forum.


----------



## Sapwn (Jun 30, 2013)

Some info here:


http://www.soapmakingforum.com/f24/recipes-melt-pour-soap-base-18554/


http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html


----------



## mel z (Jun 30, 2013)

This one is as close as I know to coming to clear. If you don't need it to be clear, but can be sort of amber or even opague, the above links work fine, but I don't think you can remelt them.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE[/ame]


----------



## mel z (Jun 30, 2013)

Interesting. Look at ED's ingredient list on their new shea M&P:

http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-573/Shea-Melt-and-Pour/Detail


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is an eBook about how to make it. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009CD659G/ref=rdr_kindle_ext_tmb
I don't make mine from scratch but going by the sample it looks like a helpful book.


----------



## CaraCara (Jul 3, 2013)

mel z said:


> Interesting. Look at ED's ingredient list on their new shea M&P:
> 
> http://www.essentialdepot.com/servlet/the-573/Shea-Melt-and-Pour/Detail


 
It's better than seeing a long list of unpronounceable words.  I am going to try making some from scratch, based on this video:

[ame]http://youtu.be/2nw4CBN_RC0[/ame]

Hopefully the link works.  The soap starts off like any other HP soap of your choice but you add the propylene glycol, sugar and glycerin. My daughter is in love with Lush and I notice that most of their soaps contain propylene glycol as well. I just need to find it locally.


----------

